# Funktionsweise von COM und LPT Port



## zirag (10. März 2005)

Hallo Leute 

kann mir jemand vielleicht erklären, wie der COM und LPT Port funktioniert?

Also ich habe mir gerade einen IR-Empfänger gebaut für den COM Port und kann nun den PC mit einer beliebigen Fernbedienung steuern.

Auch interessiert mich ein LCD für den LPT Port , und ich würde gerne wissen wie diese Ports funktionieren.

Ich versuche mal es anders zu beschreiben: Sagen wir mal ich habe ein LCD irgendwoher , woher weiss ich wie ich das anschließen soll , welcher Pin macht was oder hat welche Aufgabe ... wie werden die Daten in Buchstaben umgewandelt .... steht jeder Pin für einen einzelnen Buchstaben auf dem LCD usw. 

kurz: ich möchte gern wissen, wie man eine Schaltung entwickelt (mit dem ganzen Hintergrundwissen)




Dann habe ich noch ne Frage:

Kann man z.B. von einem Gameboy oder einem Handy das LCD ausbauen und an den PC anschließen?


wäre für jede Antwort oder Links dankbar 

mfg ZiRaG


----------

